# Lovely Hello.



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Hello, just joined up by reccomendation.

So just about myself...

Am 17 almost 18

12 stone

just under 5 foot 9

Training properly for like almost 2 years probably hasnt been the best up until just recetly though.

Just wanna get a better diet really only new thing i have.

As i just recently changed my training since i got a car and gym is now more easily accessible.

Lovely. :tt2:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah yeah you just want to look like me! haha

welcome bro


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Skinny lad.

Who got you started into weightlifting?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha not you! but whos bigger and stronger now?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Biggest possibly stronger... well some things.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ent no one else going to welcome my bruv on here?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome mate! don't use your bro's MP code though!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah am the one that got him into going gym.

Hello mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

18spike18 said:


> *welcome to the board buddy...*
> 
> *
> *
> ...





Jungle said:


> Welcome mate! don't use your bro's MP code though!


*i never say bro, bro! lol*

*
*

*
*OI mine is the best MP code, as a matter of fact its the only one people should use:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Charming, Is me in my avatar.

My chest is ****ed. lol.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

alright man how you doing big man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

18spike18 said:


> i said i say bro lol not you
> 
> so when i see someone else say it it doesnt mean much to me.


oh lol i always say bro aswel :beer:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Stomach workout at 1 :30 .

That killed probably not the best time to do it either lol.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Stomach workout at 1 :30 .
> 
> That killed probably not the best time to do it either lol.


what time you want me to show you how to get proper abs on wed bro?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome aboard...


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

hi and welcome to ukm mate:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

HEllo all (=

And uh if i pick you up around 2 tomorrow? What u be training before?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> HEllo all (=
> 
> And uh if i pick you up around 2 tomorrow? What u be training before?


yeah k mate will do some legs 1st because of my shoulder. cya tomorow my brother!


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome,

Nice to see someone from the area up on here.

Where you training?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Nice to see someone from the area up on here.
> 
> Where you training?


alright mate? are you from reading? both me and VXR train at fitness first in tilehurst


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> alright mate? are you from reading? both me and VXR train at fitness first in tilehurst


All Can Call me Ben Btw..

VXR just what i use for everything lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> All Can Call me Ben Btw..
> 
> VXR just what i use for everything lol


its just because you wish you had a VXR


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> its just because you wish you had a VXR


Yeah well give me 2 years only just got my Sri.


----------

